# last uk built liner?



## cockerhoop (Jun 10, 2004)

theres always a lot in the press about the last uk built liner, most seam to think it was Vistafiord from Govan, but was this used as a liner or just cruising?
if the latter then surely the Copenhagen(Odessa) 1975 of Vicker's Barrow must be the last liner?
any thoughts?
i was 10 and witnessed the launch, after the buyers went bust Copenhagen laid incomplete at Barrow docks before been completed as Odessa at Wallsend. Recently released from arrest at Naples, and undergoing refit, any more news?


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Swan Hunter will not be very pleased with you!That/s where VISTAFJORD came from in 1973.


----------



## John Michael Brent (May 8, 2005)

The Copenhagen was towed from Vickers in Barrow to Swan Hunters Neptune Yard to be outfitted and when completed it was re-delivered back to Barrow in Furness and I was a watchkeeper on the voyage from Wallsend-on-Tyne back to its birthplace. It was laid up in Barrow for quite some time before it was bought by the Russians and re-named ODESSA.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Have pics I took of her on Tyneside.Will dig out.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Vistafjord*

The Vistafjord (24,292 tons) was delivered by Swan Hunter to Norwegian America Line on 15 May 1973 and sailed on her maiden voyage from Oslo to New York on 22 May. Norwegian America operated low frequency Transatlantic services between cruise voyages. 

The Copenhagen (13,758 tons) was ordered before the Vistafjord but had a very protracted building history. It was ordered as a Danish tax avoidance scheme. Several hundred wealthy Danish taxpayers (mainly dentists) were equal partners in the owning company and all had to agree on major issues! Construction was halted for about a year (1970 / 71) whilst the ship was on the stocks, again after launch (1972 / 73), she was laid-up after trials (1974) and eventually sold to the Russians. She left Liverpool for Leningrad on 18 July 1975.

Possibly the correct reference should be that the Vistafjord was the last passenger liner to be ordered in Britain.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

*Copenhagen*

Pic I took of her at Wallsend in 1974.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Vistafjord*

Hi,
Have just put a nice pic of her in the gallery.
cheers,


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Great question Cockerhoop. And if Vistafjord did a few trans-Atlantic voyages, then she was possibly not only the last pessenger liner ordered in Britain, but the last passenger liner built anywhere until Queen Mary 2. Her designer always maintained that Queen Mary 2 was the last passenger liner built since QE2, but thanks to your question, it would seem that is not true, and this honour goes to Vistafjord. She is certainly a nice looking ship with the traditional lines that we oldies like to see. However, having said that, I do like some of the new cruise ships as well. David


----------

